# [SOLVED] High CPU Usage



## siddheshk (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,

I have Intel Core 2 Duo 2.00 with 1GB RAM.
But from last week system got very slow, XP boot-up takes lots of time and all applications as well. 
I have scanned system with updated av and anti malware but no detections found.
In Task Manager CPU usage are 30-40% but in Processes tab no process consumes CPU more than 10%. System Idle process also shows CPU usage around 90-95%.

Can CMOS battery cause this? 
because last week my system time got reset but now it is working fine.

Please help me out ray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: High CPU Usage*

Last week was the beginning of Daylight Savings Time so that may be why your PC clock changed.
What AV are you using?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: High CPU Usage*

Hi siddheshk,

Press ctrl-alt-delete on the keyboard to bring up the task manager. Then click on the processes tab and make sure on the bottom left, "Show all processes from users" is checked. Then towards the top on the task manager, click on CPU and see what's causing the high CPU usage. Hope you get your computer issue resolve.


----------



## siddheshk (Mar 16, 2011)

*High CPU Usage*

I have checked Task Manager there is no process Consuming CPU.
System idle process also at 90-95%. But graph show cpu usage 30-40%.

I m using AVG Internet Security and malwarebytes antimalware all r uptodate.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: High CPU Usage*

Try disabling AVG and see if there is any improvement.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: High CPU Usage*

check if the drive controller is still dma mode (may have dropped to pio mode).




> IDE ATA and ATAPI disks use PIO mode after multiple time-out or CRC errors occur
> Double-click Administrative Tools, and then click Computer Management.
> Click System Tools, and then click Device Manager.
> Expand the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers node.


Advanced settings: Transfer mode = DMA if available


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: High CPU Usage*

If CPU usage is 30-40% and the System Idle Process is showing 90-95% then something other than a process is using a lot of CPU time. A drive in PIO mode might do this or it could mean driver or hardware issues.

Drivers have absolute priority over all processes for CPU time. Whatever is left, normally close to 100%, is available to processes. The System Idle Process is showing the unused time of what is available to processes. It is possible to have high CPU usage and a high value for the System Idle Process.


----------



## siddheshk (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Changed PIO to DMA*

I have change Primary and Secondary IDE Channel Transfer mode to 'DMA if Available' and rebooted system. But Current Transfer Mode remains to 'PIO Mode'.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: High CPU Usage*

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


Have a look at this site: DMA reverts to PIO | Windows Problem Solver


----------



## siddheshk (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: High CPU Usage Solved*

MY PROBLEM SOLVED....

I uninstalled the Primary IDE Channel from device manager and Rebooted System.
When the System started it installed all drivers again. Now it is showing Ultra DMA 5.

Thanks to All for your kind support.......:wave:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: High CPU Usage*

Glad you got it resolved.


----------

